# Anyone do home perms?



## NancyNGA (Dec 4, 2014)

I started doing them again about 20 years ago and love them.  My mother never forced me to get one after age 6 so I didn't learn to hate them.  It took some trial and error to get the curler size and timing right---ringlets with no frizzies.  Totally carefree.  They stopped making Lilt, then Tony, now it's down to just Oglivie.   Hope they don't quit making them altogether.

And hey guys, you too.   Here is one of the few pictures of Don Sutton pre-perm


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Dec 4, 2014)

Which twin has the Toni?


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Dec 4, 2014)

Used to do them on myself and my girls-up until the mid-90`s or so. And yes,Ogilvie is the only brand left anymore. 

Did learn something when we first moved here in 1991. Permed both my girl`s hair one day and they came out with black streaks in their blonde hair. We were on city water before we moved to the country-now we had well water that happened to be full of iron. And that is how iron reacts with perm solution on blonde hair. Oops. Who knew? Learned we had to use bottled water for rinsing.


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 4, 2014)

Yes, where I grew up we had iron in the water, too.  The solution would turn a purple color when it hit water, 
and it left a slight red tint to light brown hair. OK with city water now.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 4, 2014)

My mother gave me a couple of Toni Tonette perms when I was young, looked pretty kooky, lol.  I have hair either shoulder length or a little longer, so giving myself a perm is out of the question.  I've had a few of them as an adult, and one in particular I liked a lot, the gal did a great job, said she 'piggy-backed' the curlers.

Gotta say it's been many years since I had one, usually my hair gets super dry and frizzy, and I have to use all kinds of products to tame it.  I've also colored my hair my whole adult life, and I think that all the chemicals just ruin the hair.  Now that I'm older, I definitely don't want to lose it.  My hair looks pretty healthy now, so I'll do with my natural mild wave.  Having a perm does make it easy though, just scrunch and let dry naturally, and you're good to go.


----------

